# Google- Natural Solutions To IBS by Marilyn Glenville - FemaleFirst.co.uk



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

FemaleFirst.co.uk
<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Natural Solutions To IBS by Marilyn Glenville*
*FemaleFirst.co.uk*
It is a book I have wanted to write for quite a time, as *IBS* is often called a 'cinderella illness' because nobody pays any attention to it and yet it affects the lives of 1 in 5 people with women being most commonly affected. It is not only a major *...*

<nobr></nobr>

View the full article


----------

